# July 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

36.Beautiful Disaster-Jamie McGuire 416 pgs 6,379 loc(6/30/13-7/613)3/5 stars
37.Two Rivers-T Greenwood 360 pgs 5,091 loc(7/8/13-7/15/13)
38.When Night Falls-Margaret Daley 38 pgs 572 loc(7/15/13)3/5 stars
39.The Glass Wives-Amy Sue Nathan 294 pgs 4,464 loc(7/18/13-7/22/13)3.5/5 stars
40.Suspect-Robert Crais 310 pgs 4,758 loc(7/23/13-)
41.


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress*

*Completed*
Harry Potter 5
Harry Potter 6
Harry Potter 7
The Astronaut's Wife's Club
Room With A Clue , prime lend
SPQR IX
The Accursed
SPQR X
Pennyfoot hotel mystery, second book
The White Princess
SPQR XI
The Night Circus


----------



## Toby

1.58. Paw Prints in the Sand by Elizabeth Parker 7/6/13
2.59. Shift Omnibus Edition (Shift 1-3) (Silo Saga) by Hugh Howey
        Shift 1 (Part 6) 7/9/13
3.60. Shift 2 (Part 7) 7/9/13
4.61. Shift 3 (Part Eight) 7/9/13
5.62. Simple Crochet - 7 Easy to Crochet Simple Patterns by Kelly Smith 7/9/13
6.63. Slimmer: The New Mediterranean Way To Lose Weight by Harry Pappas 7/11/13
7.64. Sketchy Behavior by Erynn Mangum 7/14/13
8.65. Yellow Star by Jennifer Roy 7/16/13
9.66. On the Island by Tracey Garvis Graves 7/21/13
10.67. From The Heart: Seven Rules To Live By, by Robin Roberts 7/24/13
11.68. Casino Royale (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 7/26/13


----------



## Jaasy

134.1   Protector by Gennita Low, finished****
135.2   Damaged 2 by H. M. Ward, finished****
136.3   Hunter by Gennita Low, finished*****
137.4   Sleeper by Gennita Low, finished***
138.5   Shine Not Burn by Elle Casey, finished*****
139.6   BombShell by Catherine Coulter, finished****
140.7   Godsend Series, Bks 10 -14 by K Elliott, finished****
141.8   Kate Jones Series Thriller Boxed Set, 1-2-3-4 by D V Berkom, finished****
142.9   Cruising for Death (KJ Series, Bk 5) by D V Berkom, finished****
143.10  Yucatan Dead (KJ Series, Bk 6) by D V Berkom, finished****
144.11  Skai's the Limit by Tajana Sutton, finished*****
145.12  A Smudge of Gray by Jonathan Sturak, finished**
146.13  Loyalty and Respect, An Urban Novella by Drea Delgado, Bk 1, 2, 3, finished*****
147.14  Offside, Collide, Conceal, The Barker Tripletts Boxed Set, by Julianna Stone, Bk 1****Bk 2**** Bk 3****
148.15  Birdsongs (Benny James Mystery) by Jason Deas, finished****
149.16  Audubon Park Murder by Brian W. Smith, finished***
150.17  Ignited, Titanium Security Series, by Kaylea Cross, finished****
151.18  Singed, Titanium Security Series, by Kaylea Cross, finished****


----------



## izzy

1.78 Gone With The Wolf by Kristen Miller (6/30-7/3)
2.79 Where You Are by Tammara Webber (7/1-7/3)
3.80 Twice Tempted by Jeaniene Frost (7/7-7/
4.81 Surrender Your Love by J.C. Reed (7/9-7/12)
5.82 Escaping Reality

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: 9 April: 10 May: 15 June: 9 July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## Maxx

July 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 7/1/13 on page 143, as of 7/31/13 on page 199, 56 pages read
2.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 7/1/13 on page 141, as of 7/31/13 on page 141, 0 pages read
3.  The Storyteller (audiobook) as of 7/1/13 on page 384, completed 7/2/13, 96 pages read
4.  The Light Between Oceans (audiobook)  began 7/2/13, completed 7/15/13, 352 pages read
5.  Feed (audiobook)  began 7/15//13, completed 7/24/13, 592 pages read
6.  Plum Island (audiobook) began 7/24/13, as of 7/31/13 on page 148

Pages Read in July 2013:  1244
Books Read in July 2013:  3
Pages Read in 2013:  7732
Books Read in 2013:  20


----------



## chipotle

Wedding Night by Sophie Kinsella - okay
Breathe by Kate Bishop - good


----------

